# Chicken, Duck care ebooks for free.



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

You may be familiar with the pigeon and dove ebooks, now you can get chicken and duck! Shorter than the first because I'm not repeating lots of advanced information already covered in the pigeon book, easier to read, and your ducks will love you.
PM me for the books!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Please send it on!  [email protected]

Terry


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

and me please [email protected]


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

Very interesting. [email protected]


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

me too please 
[email protected]


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Now I forgot to warn, being copied from many sources, the chicken and duck books are not "DONE". Meaning, they are chock full of potentially offensive things like recipes and mean things we just wouldn't do to our birds. (the C word)

I haven't had a chance to 'fix' them yet. I apologize but they are full of great information regardless.
I just spent a few minutes doing a quick edit of the duck book, the biggest offender, and it is a lot less 'eat your duck' focused now. I've retitled it "Pet Duck Care" and I'll be fixing it even more when I have the chance. So I'll be sending the fixed book to you now.

This is still in the raw data stage compared to the pigeon book but I think you will like them anyway.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

ty for your efforts


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

philodice said:


> Now I forgot to warn, being copied from many sources, the chicken and duck books are not "DONE". Meaning, they are chock full of potentially offensive things like recipes and mean things we just wouldn't do to our birds. (the C word)
> 
> I haven't had a chance to 'fix' them yet. I apologize but they are full of great information regardless.
> I just spent a few minutes doing a quick edit of the duck book, the biggest offender, and it is a lot less 'eat your duck' focused now. I've retitled it "Pet Duck Care" and I'll be fixing it even more when I have the chance. So I'll be sending the fixed book to you now.
> ...


just read the chicken book very good info do not worry about all that offensive stuff i just thibk this world has got out of control peaple make a fuss over nothing these days


----------

